# Hood Assembly



## rzeigler (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi guys my dad just bought a 1972 111 John deere but it didn't have a hood assembly on it and I was wondering if there is somewhere to purchase something like this. We are located in northen Indiana but a web site would work to. Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Try this place. They have a lot for the early Deere's

http://www.hapcoparts.com/carthome.asp


Also a lot of used stuff comes up on ebay for these early tractors. Might be worth a shot.

BTW are you sure on the model? did not know they had that model in that year. Could it be a 110?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The hood is still available from Deere (depending on your serial number) for $340. I can tell you more if the serial number is below 157491, or between 157491 and 190000, or above 190000.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Opps, those numbers are for the 111 available in the 1980s. Thjere is no model 111 from 1972, there was a 110, a 112, a 120?, 140.


----------



## rzeigler (Oct 25, 2004)

It must be the 112 he thought it was the 111 but he did say it could be the 112 he has a 110 and this one has more h.p. than it does. I'll check and see if he can get the serial number off it. thanks


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The good news is that you can more easily find a hood for a 112, and since they are fiberglass, they can be repaired with patience. But they are not available new from Deere. However, I believe you can get new decals.


----------



## rzeigler (Oct 25, 2004)

I found an add in our photo ads for a place dealing in all this stuff. So I called him expecting to be jerked around (my history with people in the photo ads) and to my surprise he has side panels grill and hood for $170 + tax and its within an hour of our place. Looks like were going to go shopping on black Friday after all. I don't mind this kind of shopping.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Sounds like a very good price for all those parts. I hope you enjoy your Black Friday" shopping and that it is productive.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

a good way to tell a 111 from a 110 or 112 is the hood opens with the grill unlike the 110 and 112 the hood opens up with out the grill moving


----------

